# Problem with Truma Heating Voyager 685



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

Hi Guys,

We seem to have an intermittent problem with our Blown air heating. It's a Truma combi unit

When I first turn on the left hand side switch which is the on off switch and set it to the two bars for electric heating ( we are on hookup outside the house) the thermostat indicator light is meant to glow green and the right hand selector switch should glow amber and the heating should start.

The last two times we have been to the van, it just wouldn't work. On Thursday the mechanic at Lowdhams replaced the two rotary switches and it worked OK. Now it won't. I've had the front panel off the rotary switches, I've tried checking connections ( especially the RJ45 CANBUS connection) but to no avail. I obviously have an intermittent fault but I've no idea where to start looking. Clearly no power is getting to these rotary switches. I have checked fuses and the RCD switches. We are off on our big adventure on Monday so I'm well and truly stuck. Any ideas?

:? :? :?


----------



## 122020 (Apr 3, 2009)

hi take the side panel off on boiler there is a fuse and a pop up overload switch if all good there are leds that flash fault codes .hope this helps


----------



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks vickycarl but it's not that, forgot to say we checked that last time at the dealers. I haven't checked it this time but I will just to be sure.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Truma*

Hi

Where is the other dial pointing? I have my second dial poining to the bottom right, towards a flame symbol and a number 60. This means the boiler will give you hot water and blown air heating.

Take a pic of the controls exactly as you have them set now and post on here.

You have a PM.

Russell


----------



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

Just to let everyone know that this problem was resolved yesterday by my dealer fitting a new Truma Combi boiler. Checked it this morning and it's still working. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Truma*

That's impressive stuff getting a new boiler fitted on a Saturday. I wonder if dealers have boilers in stock as they are quite costly items.

Russell


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Well there you go Colonel! Only last Thursday, our dealer fitted us a new boiler!! I recognised your symptoms as soon as I read your post this morning. Snap! :roll: 

Mind you, Our Coral has only been around for less than 2 years. The bits that are fitted to her and other MHs really should last a darn sight longer! :x 

I just hope we got an improved unit out of the deal!! :wink: 

Stay well.


----------



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

I guess we're just two lucky people UncleNorm. :lol: :lol: 

Russell the dealer nicked it out of a new MH. They will replace it next week. They said they wouldn't hold a spare in stock but they are going to hold a spare wiring harness just in case the cable is damaged in some way. They have experienced this before where a staple has been punched through the CAN BUS cable so it's not totally uncommon. As this cable is routed as they build the MH it's a big job to replace. Not something they would want to do and then find that isn't the problem. so with a spare loom they can put it up in parallel to the installed one and just check the functions before ripping the old one out.

I think this type of fault goes to show what a difficult job dealers have sometimes. It's a bit like being a GP. Most of your cures are trial and error based on the symptoms as explained by the patient and your own examination and if the first attempt doesn't work then you try something else. Rarely on such a complicated piece of equipment does the first attempt cure the problem.

In the meantime us poor owners don't want to keep running backwards and forwards whilst the dealer trys to fix things, so we give him a bad time, or we rant and rave at the converter because he shouldn't fit faulty units, or his workshop staff shouldn't punch a staple through wiring. with so many things to go wrong it's a miracle sometimes that we get a fault free unit. Heh Ho!

Well at least my dealer sorted it I think. If not I know I can go back and he'll try his best. 8) 8)


----------

